# Looking for people to join me for a photo course in BKK



## laischen (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

I will be in BKK for 1 month as of March 3rd and I would love to attend a photo course and walk around BKK with a renouned photographer (Jonathan Taylor) to take stunning pics of BKK. 

Now, as he offers discounts for groups Im trying to find a few ppl who join my passion for photography and are interested in this 3 day course. The price is 800$ for the 1st student and only 400 for each additional place booked. so if we find a few ppl costs will only be around 500$ each which is great considering the fact that we have an excellent talented photographer spending 3 days with us. He already worked for the "Times" and other prestigious magazines etc...

Im just going to buy a more professional camera now and would be delighted to meet other beginners or more intermediate photographers while in BKK (even if you don't want to attend the course) 

There is also a 1 day course which is considerably cheaper and in case ppl prefer tthat option I would also be ok with it 

I'm a 30 year old German girl living in Azerbaijan. Drop me a message if you are interested.
Thanks a lot,
Lais


----------



## vegasmike00 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Lais - I may be interested. I'm living in Chiang Mai now and may come down. I was a photographer back in the US, so I'm not sure if the course would be beneficial for me or not. I put a message in to the website (I found the program online). 

If it is a good use of my time and money... I think it would be awesome...


----------



## laischen (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there,

That sounds good!  Can you send me your email address so we can stay in touch? I think as the group will be so small he can concentrate on everyone whether beginner or not. However, I think if you are too advanced you might get bored when I keep asking beginners questions all the time haha! 
Thanks,
Lais


----------



## vegasmike00 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Lais - 

I already received an email from the photographer... I am impressed... Might be really cool. So what's the plan? I'll research further and try to plan for this.

-michael


----------



## sweenjr56 (May 5, 2009)

Looks like a great course by a talented photographer... wish I knew about it a couple of weeks ago when I was there :-(
Here are some photos from our trip.
http://www.madkatstudios.com/Thailand2011/index.html[Links to own website removed by moderator - please load the photos onto the ExpatForum] 

~John


----------

